# noise when driving



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Our Talbot Harmony has developed a noise when accelerating, we first heard it when we test drove the van and they sorted it out, said it was a cable that had come loose going into the heater box, the noise has come back its not there when it is ticking over or when you take your foot off the accelerator but it is there when you have your foot on the accelerator, :? the only way I can describe it is "tut tut tut"like a clatter and it is faster as you accellerate then slower as you ease your foot off and gone completely when you take your foot off, its present in a morning when he has the choke on and its not coming from the carburetter,Tony has been underneath ect and cant find out what it is and its driving him mad, :x any ideas from you clever lot out there, we are going away in it next weekend, or supposed to be  

thanks

Anne


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

You sure it's not the wife? :lol: 
'Tut tut tut' all the time definitely sounds like mine
Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like valves under load noise. have they been adjusted. or if overhead cam, the shims. take the oil filler cap off and listen close to the hole but away enough not to get an ear full of oil.

cabby


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Cabby, i
f it is one of these problems have you any idea if its expensive to fix? we will have to book it in, hopefully they will be able to do it before next weekend, or we will be going to our gate for our holiday :lol: 
Anne


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

First, it's not ohc, so don't fret about shims. if the tappets need doing , then it's a diy job.
I have to say, that what you discribe, seems to point to either a 'little end' goes away when warm. or a piston ring gone and bust. Hope I'm wrong and get it to a trusted garage. H.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Homerdog 
Its definately not the tapits, weve had them done, and it doesn't go away when warm, so we will take your advice and book it in to the garage that does our MOT, he is very good and wont rip us off, thanks again, 
Anne & Tony


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.
Are you sure its not as simple as a blowing exhaust?? Could be a loose bolt on the manifold or a crack starting to develop on the pipes/boxes.

Get a thick glove and cover the end of the exhaust pipe and have a listen along the exhaust system for a blowing sound with the engine running.

Make sure you use a glove as it does get a bit hot!!

Dazzer


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dazzer
no its not exhaust weve had a new one fitted recently, it sounds like its coming from under the bonnet right at the back Tony has looked at everything he could think of it sounds like, when we were kids we used to tape a lolly stick on our bike wheel to make a noise, sounds like that, but why does it stop when. he takes his foot off accelerater
Anne


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Noise.....*

Hi Anne,

This sounds like it could be the dreaded (if it is a petrol)Talbot Express broken exhaust Manifold noise, caused by the engine rocking on the worn engine mountings and taking the movement out on the manifold studs. I've just replaced my rear central engine mounting, from Delfin Designs in Poole who were fantastic and the only place I could get one from..... to stop it happening to me again....

What happens is some of the studs snap and the manifold move away from the cylinder head and makes the gasket between the two flap backwards and forwards making all kinds of funny noises....raspberries, puttputtt noises....

If it is this take off the rocker box cover and you can see the top of the manifold, and also peer into driver side wheel arch, you can see the back of the manifold. Also check the flexible joint isn't seized...

I hope it isn't this because it is a bugger of a job....

Daniel.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

A mechanic has had a listen and he says its the manifold so spot on Daniel and Dazzer, we had a new exhaust front part 2 years ago and the other around 5 months ago so thought it couldnt be that WRONG! never mind its going into the garage on Friday morning for them to have a look, if it can wait for a week whilst we have a week around North Wales then that will be great, otherwise we will have to stay at home with no transport at all what a b**gar.  was really looking forward to getting away, we will just have to wait and see, and hope :notworthy: 

Anne


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Live and learn!! I've heard this buisness of bust manifolds before and always thought it's just bad luck, as my talbot has done 50k and the only other owner said that he'd had no problems. Of too France in two weeks so will keep the ears open. A new rear engine mount sounds like a good idea on the return and it looks like an easy diy job. Hope it lasts the week in wales you two.H


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Manifold.*

Hi H,

My manifold went after I only had the van 2 weeks, dealer paid for repair though....

I can not emphasise how much you need to check the large rear central engine gearbox mounting... if yours is worn replace it quick and as a by product it also improves the gearchange as the engine doesn't move around so much.... I always check mine when servicing van and also check flexible exhaust section under manifold can move. By checking you can save yourself a large bill.......I was told at the time the dealer paid around £500 for the work.......

If yours has gone and you are really unlucky, the cylinder head will have to come off to drill out the studs, I was lucky when mine went that they could be removed in situ.

It is an easy 10 minute job using two spanners/ sockets and a jack.

The only down side is the only place I found to to get one is Delfin Designs in Poole and they are a bit expensive as he has them re manfactured to an improved specification. I belive he also recommends/uses stainless steel studs for the manifold as well. He is very good though.

Daniel.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have booked the van in on Friday so it looks like we wont be able to go to Wales next week,  they will do all the jobs that need doing, they are very good and only charge for the exact labour time, they dont round it up to the nearest hour like some do the only good thing that has come out of this we are looking for a last minute deal somewhere warm :glasses7: instead.
we are going round Cornwall in July in the camper so looking forward to that

Anne


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tut tut*

Sounds like a leaking exhaust manifold.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Daniel. Have got on the Delfin site and they seem to have found a very good niche buisness, as Peugeot dealers are not really that good round here.think I may change the mount before we go, if Delfin can supply this week or next, as any improvement in the gearchange makes it worth it. That's when the thing is working ok! If only the wife would double declutch,I might leave it a while, but she wants to drive in France.She can be VERY insistent!!H


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Well Betsie is now in the garage, they say it will be ready Monday or Tuesday, we couldn't find a late holiday deal we both fancied :roll: so have decided to wait till the van is done, then head off to Wales as we originally planned, it just means we will have to go a few days later thats all, but what the heck! at least we will have got away, I'm looking forward to going now, at least we won't have to worry about that noise again,
Thanks everybody for your help  its been appreciated

Anne & Tony


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the mind at ease will make the break even better! Mind you, you've cost me £80 as I've worried over this that little bugger Daniel put me right and it wouldn't have happened if this site didn't exsist. Then again, it might have cost me £500 pound if it didn't! That's an awful lot of memberships!! Thanks Dan and you two have a great time, as we will in France now that I'm going to change the mount afore we go. H


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Better £80 quid now than lots later, spoke to the garage today it is a crack in the manifold near the cylinder head, he says he will start it Monday and if he can get the bolts off we will get it back Tuesday but if he cant get them off then it will be Thursday/Friday,  what a bu**ar,I would have changed my week off if I had known sooner, we thought it was a cable loose :roll: which is what Marquis said it was last time, if we had known it was something else we would have booked it in sooner, then we wouldn't have lost a weeks holiday,

Anne


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

How i wish that applied to you two. Thankfully, when you have it done you should have a few more miles travelling with not too many probs. The Delfin website is really dedicated to our vans/chassis and they really are very helpfull, so ask them if you need advice. I have and their rear mounting is in the post. Will toast you two in France, for bringing this problem up. Not a lot of help as you have lost your week, but we all 'help'one another. H


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Noise....*

Hi All,

Glad to be of help, I only found out the hard way,at least I didn't carry the can, Marquis are A******s they new well what that noise was, it is not exactly an uinknown Talbot problem........ My last camper came from them, I sued them for the money back....
My engine mounting went when van had 50,000 miles on it , and at the tiome I didn't know about the whole manifold engine mounting thing... anyway it is something that I have kept an eye on when I service the camper. The mounting fitted then lasted 7 years and upto 100,000 miles so not to bad. The replacement I bought from Delfin seems to be much higher quality rubber than the original. I'll report back in another 50,000 miles.....

I was hoping to get a newer camper this year, but mortgage and impending marriage seem to have put paid with that.......

Daniel.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

spoke to the garage earlier and they have managed to get the manifold off without the bolts breaking, so we should get it back tommorrow all being well, we will start our holiday on Wednesday, now its the weather thats against us, Whitby area looks to be the best weather so will do a bit of research on the area, wildcamping, campsites, fishing sites (practice for fishing match) failing hat it will be wet Wales :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Crikey Daniel, mines done 48k which is a bit too much of a coincedence. I feel relieved now that I've got the delfin one coming as it really does seem to be too much of a chance to take.You two others had better go to Whitby as there is the best F&C shop there on the front that I've had since I were a lad in Hull. H


----------

